# Attention All Helpful Devs - Need Some Help On Sense 3.0 Port



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

OK, so I took a leap of faith and decided I am going to try and port a stock Sense 3.0 ROM from the Desire HD over to the Thunderbolt.

I have it booted and can naviagte around with out any FCs, but of course as is usually the case on the tbolt I don't have radio/wifi/data.
I also don't have sdcard access, but am reviewing logcats to see if I can fix that.
Did have a camera issue but was able to fix that issue and camera now works fine.

Here is what I have done (basic overview, can go into more detail if anyone is interested in helping to point me in the right direction)

- Created a stock DHD rooted, deodexed rom from the RUU for leak/release 3.06.405.1 (Desire HD RUU)
- Moved usual files over to the DHD rom from stock tbolt rom 2.11.605.5 (lib files, ril files, etc)
- After one hang up on boot and reviewing logcats, I moved over a couple more lib files and was able to get a successful boot

I am sure the issue to fix this will be in framework.jar, but not sure which smali files.

Concerning framework.jar, I already tried to move over the framework.jar from 2.11.605.5, but it hangs up at splash screen.
I also tried to just move over just the thelephony smali folders in framework.jar and recompiling, but it also would hang up during boot.

I guess I need to merge some of the tbolt smali files into the DHD framework.jar, but not sure what and where.

This is a beautiful ROM and outisde of above issues, performs very smooth and I hope to get it completely functional.
I know alot of Sense 3 ROMs out there are Hybrids, and actually have alot of the stock Sense 2.1 base files. But I am trying to port the entire DHD Rom.

If you are up to helping and can give me some good solid direction on this, please PM me or if you want you can post it here, maybe someone can learn something from it.

I appreciate any help anyone can offer.

Also, I have asked a couple of "big" Devs for help on this, but decided to post on here as well as I know these Devs are busy with real life, let alone finding additional time to help on something like this.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have quite extensive experience working with the smali... I'm not an expert by any means. But it isn't really worth it. Editing smali is like navigating a mine field with a partial map. You will hit your target but break so much stuff in the process. Try contacting droidvicious. Weve been working on a miui port from the dhd and its breaking all over

That's just my opinion though ... best of luck


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I have quite extensive experience working with the smali... I'm not an expert by any means. But it isn't really worth it. Editing smali is like navigating a mine field with a partial map. You will hit your target but break so much stuff in the process. Try contacting droidvicious. Weve been working on a miui port from the dhd and its breaking all over
> 
> That's just my opinion though ... best of luck


This is quite a bit different though as it has pretty much already been done several times. Look at the source on many of the Sense 3.0 and Sense 3.5 roms. They are Desire HD ports for the most part. 
This is why I am soliciting such help, but smali experience alone won't be of much help if you haven't done this particular port before. I have gotten a little closer but as you probably know all too well one file can bork the whole thing.


----------



## jmz (Oct 16, 2011)

Romified said:


> This is quite a bit different though as it has pretty much already been done several times. Look at the source on many of the Sense 3.0 and Sense 3.5 roms. They are Desire HD ports for the most part.
> This is why I am soliciting such help, but smali experience alone won't be of much help if you haven't done this particular port before. I have gotten a little closer but as you probably know all too well one file can bork the whole thing.


Find me on thunderbolt irc. I just ported sense 3 with the help of many but might be able to get you in the right direction


----------

